
Ask HN: Seeking feedback on SaaS platform landing page - asidiali
Hello there HN, happy Sunday to you all.<p>If you have 3 min to spare, I am looking for feedback on our company website:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;restfuldata.com<p>Some specific questions I have are:<p>1) Is it clear what we do?<p>2) Does it make you interested in our platform?<p>3) What could be improved?<p>Thank you for your feedback!
======
CyberFonic
1) Not really. The details are below the fold and there is too much to read.

2) Can't really work out what your platform really is. Is it just a generator
or does it actually host data?

3) To me, the site seems to presume that I know what problem you are solving.

Perhaps:

"Generate RESTful databased API for your webapps from the data model in
seconds"

~~~
asidiali
Very much appreciate you taking the time for this feedback - thank you for
that.

We don't host data (currently). We host data model schemas and relationships
around those models on our platform.

------
asidiali
Clickable link: [https://restfuldata.com](https://restfuldata.com)

